Ask HN: Best books you read in 2017? - gatsby
======
mgos
1\. The power of a positive no 2\. Black box thinking 3\. Difficult
conversations 4\. Transcending loss 5\. Braving the wilderness 6\. Motherless
daughters 7\. The happy medium 8\. Deep work 9\. The golden sayings of
Epictetus 10\. The best interface is no interface 11\. 101 essays that will
change the way you think 12\. Leaders eat last

Will keep adding more as I remember. Hope this helps :)

------
SirLJ
The best book published in 2017 for me is this one:

"A Man for All Markets: From Las Vegas to Wall Street, How I Beat the Dealer
and the Market" by Edward O. Thorp

[http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-
markets/](http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-markets/)

------
drakonka
1) The Stories of Ibis by Hiroshi Yamamoto (my almost-annual re-reading)

2) The Collapsing Empire - John Scalzi

3) The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood

I have a feeling the book I am reading now - Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith might
have been on this list if I had finished it (and might still be tomorrow).

~~~
roryisok
If you read most of it in 2017 I say it still counts. Nice to see some fiction
on here, these lists are almost always non fiction and make me feel uneducated
because I read almost exclusively fiction

------
jamesk14022
1) De Vita Beata ("On the Happy Life") - Seneca

2) Shoe Dog - Phil Knight

3) Surely You're Joking Mr. Feynman! - Richard Feynman

No. 1 is a bit of a tricky read but completely worth it in my opinion, never
have I read anything that has changed my everyday mindset so much.

------
matchmike1313
1) Shoe Dog - Phil Knight

2) The Subtle Art of Not Giving a F*ck - Mark Manson

3) Start with Why - Simon Sinek

------
theSage
1\. Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand 2\. Dragons of Eden - Carl Sagan 3\. Idea
Factory - Jon Gertner 4\. Why I am an atheist - Bhagat Singh

------
andrei_says_
Creative Confidence by Tom Kelley, founder of ideo. Changed my definition of
and relationship with creativity.

------
notdang
The Gray House by Mariam Petrosyan

It was magical for me.

------
giaour
Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula LeGuin.

------
migueh
Foundation series by Isaac Asimov

------
nukeop
In 2017, I discovered that books are becoming increasingly obsolete as a
medium of sharing knowledge. I've found that more condensed and/or interactive
forms are much more useful to me and enable me to learn at an increased pace.

~~~
csnewb
I think this generally applies to self-help style books, where the majority of
the book is fluff with very little useful content. Those books can definitely
be condensed into short blogs posts. However blogs and random tutorials don't
do technical topics justice. If I'm learning how to reverse engineer a piece
of malware or how to create a blockchain application, textbooks are the best
resource to guide me.

~~~
notdang
To be fair a vast amount of technical books have the same problems, going over
the same things again and again.

A couple of years ago, here o HN, an author shared his experience about
collaborating with a publishing house. Apparently the publishers have very
specific requirements about the required number of pages and the author has to
conform.

